# Where are the Field courses in GTA?



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

We @ YCB had a pretty challenging Field course for a well more then 15 years as long I remember, many nice folks invested a lot of time,effort, commitment and enthusiasm to keep it in attractive shape. 
I personally know the people before me who wanted to improve and maintain the game and unfortunately I am (as well) a last person who had to give up the passion rebuilding it because of a pressure and no support neither from membership or the lead hands. 
It is very sad how the political waves were cleaning the Field out systematically from a well known sporting-archery club. Putting aside the story and the names - I don't want to bother you with these things - my most and firm standpoint was always - no need for politics in sport. Well, I have seen things in the recent past.
I know that a lot of people were travelling from far away to visit YCB and shot our Field tournament because these were really memorable games in one - or the other way. For almost a calendar year everything is torn down, broken to chunks, and now I am looking around where can I walk the game again.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

So why did the YCB Club officers authorize the dismantling of the course with no plan to rebuild it?

I don't know of any field courses in the area other than the ones you listed. Peterborough F&G hosted the OAA Field Championships one year, I think 2008. Don't know if their course is still active.


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

i think big hun had big plans for the field course.one or two shots were considered dangerous and emotions got the best of the situation.hopefully they'll get it set up soon.


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

I don't think that anybody would want to entertain with a "true" or "fictional" - dual sided story line, lets leave these speculations aside without start harming, my intention is not to point out finger to individuals interests but to raise awareness in our archery community.
The fact is that no Field course exist at YCB for a second calendar year....first time in the history of the club. I don't think that anybody would predict the Misinterpretation of the Legacy from an elected chair and first associates but as a learning curve this would be a good chance for a Future Committee to consider implementing an idea "no Lead and Acting positions can be promoted without at least 5-8 years of proven history and records in archery and related sports" 
The question still remains, can this "mistake" be fixed with an existing attitude?
YES or NO? 
If YES this can/will be fixed, what is a projected time frame - a week a month or an other year - the Field course would/can be back to the game @ YCB, or 
... as is - just serves the wide interests?


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

cheaplaughs said:


> ....one or two shots were considered dangerous....


Lets get back to education level, these steps shall be taken before the members enter the property full time or just with temporary interest.
I have witnessed an other day a traditional dude joined me at the 45 yard Field butt I was sighting in. The first arrow above the second below and the third kind of stopped in a 44"x44" PacificBowBut. Would that be appropriate telling him "Mr.President if I see you doing this again consider yourself expelled from promises" do to safety reasons? The same person assigned a committee to make a new "safer" Field course layout, but worth to mention 50% of folks in charge are traditional archers.
I would stay away commenting further that they have not much experience handling any Field course being never shot one or at least read any books about it:
- Barebows shooting from cubs distances (OAA Rule Book 4.5.3.8), and it is there and strictly outlined for a reason, no speculating. So lets hold this as a starting point what really valuable they can brings to the table designing a Field layout?
I didn't meant to judge that so reckless about a "danger" we all face any time we grab the bow and play games. 
Education and self awarenes in SAFE SHOOTING shall take first steps in evaluating what we are capable of doing and step back if unsure.


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

At my club field archery isn't the most popular venue, but we do support it without any internal issues. Our club is run by committee. We have chairmen that run different venues such as 3D and field. I am the current field archery chairman. I, as well as the other chairmen, report to the executive board for funding, etc. 

I don't know the politics of your club but one thing for sure you'll need support from within to rebuild your course. It won't be easy as field archery can be intimidating to folks that are not used to shooting distances. I've introduced an intermediate class with a maximum of 50 yards this season to attract some of these shooters. You may want to consider offering this as well to attract new interest in some that would not normally consider field archery. The more support you can gather the better your chances will be to get started.


----------



## oktalotl (May 21, 2012)

Big Hun, maybe it's worth it to create a Facebook group for inter-club field development or something of that nature. I would love to shoot field, but in my region, for instance, interested shooters' numbers are not there to build a course. Needs promotion, a lot.


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

So big hun are you going to give it a try. The president at ycb is very accommodating and would like to have a field course. Make the course safe and all will enjoy.


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

Yesterday afternoon I shot the 3d course with two fella's, you made the game layout very attractive, good job Mr cheaplaughs.
A fella told me also you re-used the up and downhill spots I was killing a manpower last year to create the same up and downhill layout, I hear also you sad THANKS. 
I have exhausted many months of my private time on this subject but now got busy, my tournament season starts in days also my new job limits my time.
I believe you people can fix it in most professional manner. 
Let us know when ready to test drive.


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

YCB had high Tournament Grade Field Course qualities and is expected to surface back at least with this well known perspective.
Any need for fresh ideas? I am sure that many people from other clubs in high standings would be willing to chime in.


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

hey big hun,im not a member at ycb so i had no input for the layout.i shot 3d at ycb today and it was an amazing course.the field course will be laid out shortly.


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

cheaplaughs said:


> hey big hun,im not a member at ycb...


Oh I didn't knew that, why did you quit?


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

oktalotl said:


> ...a Facebook group...


so you want to see how my friends playing Field? You got links in pm


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

no links.


----------



## Ted Fagan (May 10, 2015)

*YCB Field Course update*

Contrary to the situation described at YCB, the Field course is well advanced in the planning and deployment of a new field course to be operating by the end of May. The shots have been marked and the course will made full use of our excellent terrain with many shots up and down hill in the ravine. The course will include some of the same shots that existed for many years and many new shots to keep it interesting. The course will use some of the existing PacificBow butts and some of the new Danage butts. I am looking forward to shooting the new course very soon.
At YCB we have put in place a Course Optimization group to determine the best use of the entire property for all disciplines of archery: 3D, FITA and Field. This is a group including many of our most experienced members from all disciplines of archery. We are plotting by GPS available shot opportunities to ease course setup in the future. This work is going well and should wrap-up soon. Best use of the property while providing a safe shooting environment is the priority.
As a member of the Course Optimization group I would like to thank the YCB Executive for their on-going support and commitment to providing a quality shooting experience for all. 
Ted Fagan


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

Ted Fagan said:


> Contrary to the situation described at YCB, the Field course is well advanced in the planning and deployment of a new field course to be operating by the end of May. The shots have been marked and the course will made full use of our excellent terrain with many shots up and down hill in the ravine. The course will include some of the same shots that existed for many years and many new shots to keep it interesting. The course will use some of the existing PacificBow butts and some of the new Danage butts. I am looking forward to shooting the new course very soon.
> At YCB we have put in place a Course Optimization group to determine the best use of the entire property for all disciplines of archery: 3D, FITA and Field. This is a group including many of our most experienced members from all disciplines of archery. We are plotting by GPS available shot opportunities to ease course setup in the future. This work is going well and should wrap-up soon. Best use of the property while providing a safe shooting environment is the priority.
> As a member of the Course Optimization group I would like to thank the YCB Executive for their on-going support and commitment to providing a quality shooting experience for all.
> Ted Fagan


Fantastic news Mr. they need your support now more than ever to put things back to the right track.
A huge THANK YOU from me and all the past and future Field shooters.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

A field course is planned for HaHa too but having just built our indoor range the bank account is dry, we need to raise more funds for it first.


----------



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

HAHA had a great field round there, the indian john shoot was a must attend event on fathers day


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

Ted Fagan said:


> Contrary to the situation described at YCB, the Field course is well advanced in the planning and deployment of a new field course to be operating by the end of May. The shots have been marked and the course will made full use of our excellent terrain with many shots up and down hill in the ravine. The course will include some of the same shots that existed for many years and many new shots to keep it interesting. The course will use some of the existing PacificBow butts and some of the new Danage butts. I am looking forward to shooting the new course very soon.
> At YCB we have put in place a Course Optimization group to determine the best use of the entire property for all disciplines of archery: 3D, FITA and Field. This is a group including many of our most experienced members from all disciplines of archery. We are plotting by GPS available shot opportunities to ease course setup in the future. This work is going well and should wrap-up soon. Best use of the property while providing a safe shooting environment is the priority.
> As a member of the Course Optimization group I would like to thank the YCB Executive for their on-going support and commitment to providing a quality shooting experience for all.
> Ted Fagan


Excellent news Ted!

So glad to see someone of your calibre involved with this matter. I was severely disappointed to hear that someone had taken it upon themselves to dismantle the existing course and create the mess that currently is.

I very much look forward to the results, and welcome the fact that a committee of sorts has been struck to serve all aspects and disciplines of the club. Kudo's!

Cheers

Dennis


----------



## Ted Fagan (May 10, 2015)

Hello Dennis,
So good to hear from you. Its really a team effort to get the Field course in place. As of now 12 targets up and 2 to go, some trimming, signage, steaks and then time to shoot. It will be a good course. 9 Danage butts and 5 PacificBow butts. Lots of chainsaw and clipping work today until the rain. Thankfully Cam was available to help and he moves mountains and the current President of YCB is real workhorse, WOW, Rick Brown has been there every step of the way and working hard at it too! Thanks also to Don and Peter. Almost done and i forgot how much work it is to setup a Field course. Its play time for me when the chainsaw comes out.
Let's shoot it together sometime. Maybe we can get Andrew to join us.
Ted


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

I have tested some Danage targets at the front practice range, skeptical initially about well known shoot through design on these but the kevlar backing surprisingly stopped the penetration just before the fletching touching the foam from my 274.53 f/s target setup. 
The high speed bows and thicker logs still to be proven, but definitely the crossbows in a K50 shall be on hold with domino's for a while. 
I am sure folks can figure the way this Field course to be utilized in a wider spectrum.


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

The field course set at York was awesome to shoot today. Although we didn't get to finish shooting the entire round due to torrential down pour we got stuck in today, the uphill and downhill shots were very challenging and fun to shoot. The walk ups were also very enjoyable to shoot. The new Domino targets were great too shoot, although arrow lube is certainly needed (note to self, don't forget to lube arrows). Hats off too all those involved in not only building the frames for the new Domino targets but all of the hard work and countless hours in putting together and setting up a great field course.


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

awesome course indeed.


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

I was walking the new Field game today, it is a great course, I got tired at the end but felt good to be tired 
Haven't practice the Field normally since last summer, I have found couple targets really tricky...I see I need to visit those spots more often.


----------

